# Hangar Bay 1 @ NNAM on 28NOV10



## owen (Nov 28, 2010)

I am just returned from NNAM and looking through Hangar Bay 1
for the first time since it officially opened 10NOV. I have waited 
to see an addition that will get more aircraft inside and out of the 
weather for a good ten years. Much work remains. My understand-
ing is the both "Que Serra Serra" and the " 'Turtle" will eventually 
hang from the overhead, freeing up floor space to get more inside. 
None of the exhibits are in place yet, save the aircraft themselves, 
but things are off to a great start.

When I look at some of the aircraft as they sit today and think back
what they looked like after Hurricane Ivan it is amazing. If you go
back and look at my Webshots album taken shortly after Ivan you 
will be amazed too.

Link to Hangar Bay 1.....
Webshots - Page Not Found ... =community

Link to Ivan photos................
Webshots - Page Not Found ... host=rides


----------



## davparlr (Nov 29, 2010)

Where is the hangar bay. Is it away from the main museum area?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2010)

The links don't work - due to "high volume". hhmmmmm...........


----------



## owen (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a link to a local TV station story about it.....

Fighter plane restored at NAS Penscola | Fox10tv.com


----------

